# Built wife a guitar, hope it works



## Be Young

Bought an American Guitar kit for about 200.00. It was not nearly as easy as it looked. I kind of got in a hurry with the finish, 6 coats acrylic sealer, 8 coats laquer. Looks pretty good until you get it in good lighting.

The wife wants to learn how to play, I tried when I was younger and was terrible. Our son is very good and plays in a couple bands, he is going to try to teach her. I think she might do well, her dad and both brothers play.


----------



## BigBay420

sweet good job!


----------



## the hook

Looks nice....Where did you purchase that?


----------



## bassguitarman

Wow, that looks like an ambitious project. Nice work.


----------



## M

Very nice! I've always wanted to do a project like this.
How does it play and sound?


----------



## pickn'fish

Pretty cool. Looks intricate. Always thought luthier would be an interesting profession. One of my favorite songwriters has made few and plays his own at his shows... Guy Clark, any fans out there?


----------

